# Cloudy Water From Drift Wood



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Anyone have any ideas how to make water crystal clear with driftwood? It murky looking which makes it look like the amazon kinda but I'd like it clear. Guy at lfs said boil it. These pieces are like small trees.. Boil in what exactly a pool? L


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

in time the water will clear up. usually takes a few weeks for water to compltely clear up. never heard of the boil method. not sure what that would accomplish. once the log becomes 100% saturated the particulates that dye the water with that tan color will go away


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

I've heard of boiling it before too, but if your pieces are that big, like ocellatus said, just leave it in your tank and within a couple weeks it should be fine


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Its possible that you started a small bacterial bloom, or that debris from the wood is making the water cloudy.

You could soak the wood in a large rubbermaid bin or container for a few days, change the water once or twice daily until its ready for your tank. Another option is a bath tub, and hot water from the tap or boiling large pans and pouring it in.


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ya it set up already and like how it looks plus got my new blue diamond rhom n hes happy as hell in there so don't want to stress him. With water changes n time it will clear. Besides id rather not stress him. Cloudy water w happy/aggresive rhom > clear water w stressed hidding rhom lol

Thx for ur help guys


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

with driftwood i always likened it to a teabag. whenever id add even rinsed and cleaned driftwood/bogwood it would dye the entire tank. but they always cleared up after a week or 2. i personally loved the color. gave the water a murky river look to it. but i understand wanting clear water. just wait awhile your tanks filter will eventually pull the suspendeds out. just rinse your filter in a few days.

i actually just took bogwood out of my jacks tank to make more room for him. its been underwater for 3 years and my jack is at the size now where he needs a bit more space. i have it soaking in a rubbermade container until i figure out what i wanna do with it


----------

